# #11 or Musket Caps for Hawken



## GregoryB. (Sep 20, 2010)

I have an Italian made Hawkin and need to order a new nipple. Dixie Gunworks has #11 and musket nipples in the thread size I need. Is the musket nipple/cap combo better than the satandard #11 ? I have only had 1 misfire with the #11 caps in over 15 years. Thanks for any input/advice.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

In 25 years, I have never had one misfire with a #11 cap, and that was because I forgot to burn the oil out of the port before the first load one day. Maybe I`m just lucky.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 20, 2010)

Musket cap is a bit hotter than #11 caps....

I used #11 on my gun for 10 yrs then switched
to a mag pistol primer adapter....It has a screw
on cap that holds primer in place....I have had
#11 caps fall off the nipple if I turned my rifle over...


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 20, 2010)

I had several misfires with a TC Hawken style rifle before I changed over from no. 11s to musket caps.  I find the top hat style musket caps are also easier for old fumble fingers to handle.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 20, 2010)

Had one misfire some 30+ years ago and learned from that to always think twice & fire once. Used # 11 caps since. However, I started using # 11 Magnum caps for pyrodex. To keep caps on nipples, squeese the on the end slightly and they are tight on the nipple. When loading, bump the lock side to insure powder is in the bolster to avoid hang fires or misfires.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2010)

Let me add too, that all I have ever used is blackpowder. I have no experience with any of the other stuff. Never even seen any.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 20, 2010)

Had to swap both of mine over to musket nipples/caps.

Fumble fingers was the problem.


----------

